# plant ID please



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

I just got this from a local plant store and the guy didnt have a name for me. it looks like some kind of lichen? Is it frog safe? Worth a shot if it is.


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

It looks like azolla.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Is it aquatic?


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Its not, thats why I dont think its azolla sp.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Alan, it looks like azolla to me too. Azolla can definetly be grown terrestrially though.


----------



## readygrown (Apr 5, 2008)

Interesting, good to know. Its in a very sandy mix so I could see bog type growth.


----------

